# The spike room is almost finished!



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

This is the most complex room I have ever done and I think it turned out pretty good. Spikes emerge from the eye sockets of the skulls and then the ceiling slowly lowers. You won't get the benefit of the lighting in this video. I have red LED spotlights that will illuminate the ceiling at an oblique angle so that the shadows get longer as the ceiling drops and the ceiling eventually covers the spotlights so the room goes dark just as the spikes reach 6 feet from the floor (I can then retract them in the dark while continuing with the recorded rumble).

Spike Room video by jamesb_42 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid234.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid234.photobucket.com/albums/ee44/jamesb_42/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ee44/jamesb_42/spikeroom


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

OMG! OMG! (I don't use the double OMG! easily, but this is brilliant.) I love this. Spikes emerging from the eye sockets of skulls. What more can you say? Just the concept is kick-ass. But the execution of that concept kicks other asses that I hadn't even seen before. 

Your camera-work sucks BTW.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Ya, I know. It was a quick shot without any planning. I will do a better video in a day or two. Maybe I can catch some of the lighting.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Dude! This scared the hell out of me just watching it!!! Excellant and awesome job!!!! A suggestion to splatter some blood on the skulls. The patron looks up and sees the bloody skulls and don't understand until the bloodied spikes appear- then the lightbulb goes off! "That's how they got blood on them! ##$#@#$ Run!!!"


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Totally cool idea! Sure to make em scream and want out of that room.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm sure I'd be wanting to "move along...."


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

No "moving along" allowed. Both doors will be closed and the EXIT sign will change to "NO EXIT" just before the spikes drop.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Very cool - great job!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Man, that is SPECTACULAR!!! you guys really rock!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It reminds me of Indiana Jones movie.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

Great effect...but...I hope the spikes are soft, in case you've got someone in there like me, who is well in excess of 6 feet tall.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I made the spikes from an old iron fence I found in a field, but they stop at 6'1" from the floor, so they shouldn't stab the kids. And I used a piece of extra strong fishing line to hold up the roof, so it should be all good.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

That's magnificent..... outstanding concept executed perfectly. Should be a real pantswetter!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It's just sick and wrong, good job. Not sure if you were going for the Indy Jones look or not, but you might change the skulls so they are not all looking down. Perhaps some impaled from the side or from the top of the skull down. Maybe add a skelly hand and arm. It's still great, wish I could see it in person.


----------



## Hauntmore (Sep 14, 2007)

Real iron spikes, at below head height for some adults (I'm 6' 2"), held up by one piece of fishing line? That's certainly very scary.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

thats Awesome!!!! could any one get hurt though if they were to jump out of fright?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree it looks fantastic...I also think you should raise the height and do some serious reinforcement on that fishing line. Real rusted iron spikes? Don't want it to go from awesome display to major lawsuit


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Genius - sheer friggin' genius!!! You'd better hand out a pair of those "Depends" undergarments to whoever goes in that room. Friggin' awesome!!!!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Headlines! Idiot neigbor impales room full of childern on Halloween! I was joking about the iron spikes and fishing line. They are soft, flexible foam (a pain in the but to make) and the roof (foam board) is held by four independent ropes. I was very safety minded here.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That is AWESOME, and sick....the perfect combination. I wish I could see it in person.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great job GOT. I enjoyed the metal spikes and fishing line post too. That made me smile.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

That is amazing....great job!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

twisted, quite twisted. I wish I were there to see it in person. you had us going there with the metal spikes, trick or treat on us!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I will probably ebay the thing after Halloween since I can't store it but I would hate to cut it up. It would have to be local pickup, though, since it is too big to ship.


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

GOT said:


> I made the spikes from an old iron fence I found in a field, but they stop at 6'1" from the floor, so they shouldn't stab the kids. And I used a piece of extra strong fishing line to hold up the roof, so it should be all good.


HAHAHAHAHA!

That was hilarious! I was reading it and thinking this guys got a screw loose

Great looking effect!


----------

